

[pdf] Does this TLD Registrant Agreement allow the NICTL to hack my site? - lobati

I just registered a .tl domain and here&#x27;s the registration agreement they&#x27;re asking me to sign: 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;coccaregistry.net&#x2F;TL&#x2F;TL-RA-NOV-2011.pdf<p>In particular, the highlighted section, (V), on page 3 spooks me out a bit. It sounds like by agreeing to this I am allowing NICTL full permission to hack my site. Am I reading this right?
======
ddoolin
No. It's just you agreeing that the _contact_ information you provide to them
in the exchange for buying the TLD is true/correct/current/etc, and that it
will stay true/correct/current/etc in the future. It has nothing to do with
the content being hosted or anything of that nature. This is just about the
domain registrar.

~~~
lobati
Did you read the section I'm referring to? Pay particular attention to the
word "intrusion". Quoting:

The Registrant grants an irrevocable licence to NICTL and it’s agents a right
to access, monitor and scan any content published publicly including where
such processes may involve an intrusion or cause a potential modification of
data, providing such scanning is for the purpose of identifying internet
security vulnerabilities or the presence of malicious software or content
capable of causing harm or disruption to the systems of other Internet users.

------
vectorbunny
I read the paragraph you highlighted to mean that they (NICTL) are denying any
liability for damages to your site and/or data that may occur due to "NICTL
and it’s agents" exercising whatever security procedures they feel necessary.

Someday I would love to see a contract without a bunch of open-ended
boilerplate.

